# Tired of them yet.....quack!



## SDB777 (Apr 12, 2015)

Between assisting the 'pouring department', mowing grass(I hate that), and then packaging boxes....I got to drill these, rough them out and finish these six!

Photo was pretty straight forward 5-shot HDR....yes, I still do that.  It is the best way to utilize the available lighting and still have a great photo that displays what the actual item looks like.  And since these are the first bunch that haven't been spoken for(yet), I needed to get them out in the 'world' for folks to see.



On to the easy 'stuff'.
Drilled on the lathe.  Roughing the shape, is nothing more then skew work.  Wet sanding from 400 through 1500 grit....then finished up with MacGuires PlastixPolish.  Bands were sanded through 1000 grit.
Inserts are all from Echo.  Open Water single reed, directly from Echo in Beebe, Arkansas(round-trip is about 20minutes for me).




On a side note, my P2 jig arrived....soon I'll be advancing into my own 'sound'.  I have a few more inserts to use while I'm getting the toneboard 'squared away'....so I'll try to show off a few more.






Scott (still quacking like a duck) B


----------



## BSea (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool name for your Duck call business.  And I can't pick a favorite from this group. I like them all.

B(hope they weren't chippy)Sea


----------



## southernclay (Apr 12, 2015)

They look great! Course, may be tough to find a duck hunter in Arkansas! : )

Keep em coming and look forward to seeing and hearing about the insert making.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn, They look great.  I can't pick a favorite either.
The one on the far right, is top of the line.  The colors are outstanding.


----------



## edman2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Favorite is EASY!
I like numbers 1-6 best!
Nice work!


----------



## navycop (Apr 12, 2015)

Atleast they'll be easy to spot if you drop them in the woods.. Great job..


----------



## plantman (Apr 12, 2015)

Scott; You must have different strains of ducks in the south than we do up here in the north. We only have Teal, Wood Ducks, Malards, and things like that, no psychedelic versions that your calls could be used for. They are, however, fantastic looking. Even though I don't duck hunt, I would like to have one in my collection, just to show it off. Duck Dynasty move over, "Great Scott" is comming !!!   Jim  S


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 13, 2015)

Scott, they are absolutely beautiful, every one of them.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Apr 13, 2015)

that pour on the right end is awesome.  I think the hdr picture brings out what I see outside on mica pours.  Ill have to try something like that


----------



## longbeard (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice calls Scott
The colors look great!!!



Harry ( and no blow outs ) Mathew


----------



## longbeard (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice calls Scott
The colors look great!!!



Harry ( and no blow outs ) Mathew

I guess it was worth saying twice...not sure how that happened


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  

Was thinking that these all might be a bit 'flashy', but if the future owners don't know how to 'quack', then maybe some will just be blinded by the shine and fly into a load of steel at high velocity?!?!?


Been trying to make enough 6-9 color pours to offer 'lots', but for some reason....I keep getting them into my 'stash'!  Maybe someday, someday....I'll have to share?





Scott (yes, I pour some too) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2015)

Still have a pile of them to do!  We have been enjoying the game call blanks a LOT, and the folks buying them are speechless too!  So many custom swirls I'm hiding from the website





Scott (quack-quack waddle-waddle) B


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 26, 2015)

I like them ALL but I especially like the "Bronze" one.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> I like them ALL but I especially like the "Bronze" one.


 
All the way to the right side?  It's actually one of the blanks we did a few years ago(the pen took 2nd place for casting) "Wonder-Within"!  Sort of a favorite of mine too.....thanks!




Scott (memory lane is getting crowded) B


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow!  I don't guess I will will b bringing my samples to the June meeting! lol  These r awesome & the name is original as well!


----------



## wyone (Apr 26, 2015)

I need to make one for a good friend of mine.  She does duck rescue.  I know, not the typical thing, but there are a lot of domestic ducks that people just get tired of and go dump at a pond.  Of course, the ducks are domestic and have no ability to survive in the wild.  She had two that she kept as pets for years, until a raccoon killed them.  They were as much of her family as a dog is to others.  So I am thinking..  maybe a nice duck call would help her..  or at least make her smile.  I just have never done duck calls, so it is one more thing to learn I guess.  I will have to look for you tubes and instructions.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2015)

Phillip Kelley said:


> Wow!  I don't guess I will will b bringing my samples to the June meeting! lol  These r awesome & the name is original as well!


 

By all means, bring them!
Was having one of those "Back to the Future" moments......Great Scott!




Scott (I ain't that great) B


----------

